# Marshall Pottery, Inc Marshall TX 8



## wvhillbilly

Whats a crock like this worth?
 Marshall Pottery, Inc
 8
 Marshall, Texas

 Thanks


----------



## cyberdigger

> Whats a crock like this worth?


 
 ..depends what you got planted in it! []


----------



## wvhillbilly

After I clean it up and it dont have anything planted in it []


----------



## photolitherland

My uninformed opinion would be about 200 since its from texas but it could be much more or less than that? hmm


----------



## jays emporium

It's hard to tell the size from the picture but I think the 8 means it is an 8 gallon crock.  Marshall Pottery is still in business and still making crocks so it may not be very old.  Value about $50. I would guess.


----------

